# New here and some questions



## 16962 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello all,First of all im new here and wanna appologise for my bad english, but i couldnt find a active forum in my own language.Im a 21 year old boy from the netherlands and have problem since my 17th.After allot of visits to the doctor/hospital they told me i have IBS.I have my doubts about this if i read about ibs on the net, and i would like some answers from people who got ibs.My main problem is allot of pain.I do not have diarrhea or other problems with that.Sometimes im fine for over 2 months and then i start to have a lil bit pain.But after 1 or 2 days the pain gets more and more, i am someone who can have ALLOT of pain without complaining but this is sometimes so bad that i dont have the power to stand up.And this continius for sometimes over 3 days before it slowly gets less.I dont have the idea that it has something to do with food.Could someone please tell me if he have the same problems so i can know for myself that it really is IBS and so im sure there is nothing they can do about it?I also have read a few things about medication in here, the weird thing is my doctor claims there is no medication for IBS!Could someone please tell me what medication works for them? or maybe some litle tricks to lower the pain?I always sit down under the shower with the warm water on my belly. The pain doesnt go away but it calms down a litle bit, it doesnt really help at all since after a few minutes it doesnt work anymore but atleast i calmed down my pain for a few minutes.I hope to get answers soon.Greetings , Prawn


----------



## 15469 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi there prawnWhat i find helps me a little is taking Lomotil. My ibs gets sooo bad, that i have to take 2 pills in the morning , and then two later in the afternoon. It does cause dry mouth and headaches. Well hope that helps. oh, and if you try to eliminate processed foods, like cereal. that should help.


----------



## 16962 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey asian_girl,Thanks allot for your reply.I will try to find this "lomotil"And a dry mouth and headaches sounds fine with me aslong as the pain in my stumage gets a lil bit less.Im also gonna try out your tip about the food.Im happy to get some info from someone that knows what she's talking about because i have my doubts if my doctor does.Once again Thanks allotGreetings, Prawn


----------

